# SOCAL cruzes



## lacruze (Jul 9, 2011)

well, where we at? im in Hollywood!


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

Rancho Cucamonga


----------



## DanRS (Aug 23, 2011)

Ah man, i'm too far north here in Santa Barbara!


----------



## MASHBASH (Dec 24, 2011)

Rancho Cucamonga!! are there ever any meets around here? new to the foroum and the cruze but not new to the car game lol


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Bay Area Cruze over here. But if there was a planned meet somewhere I have family in Lancaster and a reason for an I-5 road trip test.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Palm Beach FL. east coast here ( South Florida Cruze Club )


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Chefmaster87 said:


> Palm Beach FL. east coast here ( South Florida Cruze Club )


Lol, The thread is for Cali Cruzes, hahaha...


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Lol, The thread is for Cali Cruzes, hahaha...


Hey, if he wants to drive to the west coast after he gets his turbo then dont question him


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

San Diego County Here!!! any else in SD!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

With 40 mpg I'd be willing to make an SD meet lol


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

Mick said:


> With 40 mpg I'd be willing to make an SD meet lol


SD "Meet on the Beach!" OH YEA!:sigh:


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

lacruze said:


> well, where we at? im in Hollywood!


I think with 42+ MPGs.. ill have to take the Fam on a trip to the Hollywood Sign.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

SlvrECObullet said:


> I think with 42+ MPGs.. ill have to take the Fam on a trip to the Hollywood Sign.


How about disneyland and call it a day lol.


----------



## Matt Z (Feb 20, 2012)

Once my car arrives at the end of next month I'd be up for a meet in SD County.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

So a mid April spring break meet?


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

April would be great if my wifes due date wasnt April 11th....


----------



## kingkoopa (Feb 23, 2012)

meeting anywhere would be chill. the block in orange, santa monica, qualcomm in sd, irvine spectrum/ old el toro air station in lake forest... oceanside, huntington beach.... im just thrown places out that my ol yaris car club did meets at.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

Check the California thread out... were trying to get something together on march 17th in LA...


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

san elijo would be a sick spot for a meet


----------



## 4183 (Feb 5, 2012)

Update on sd meet?


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

I am in the High Desert/ Inland Empire. I'd be down for LA or SD


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

If you Check out the california thread... we having our first SoCal Meet March 17th at the Observatory in LA. Meeting there at like 9 am or so... so we can get all the top parking filled with cruzes.


----------

